# Bored? Me? No!



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Didn't fancy braving the cold weather today so just been messing around in the house.

Drip










Fairy godmother dives in










Bulb


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

First is a nice capture - A230 doesn't deal with noise well does it! My A200 never goes above ISO400 if I can at all help it!


----------



## msherry21 (Jun 24, 2007)

I love these photo threads. It would be nice to know how people got the shot and what settings they used, I personally love the light bulb shot!

Cheers,

Michael.


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

msherry21 said:


> I love these photo threads. It would be nice to know how people got the shot and what settings they used, I personally love the light bulb shot!


For the raw numbers, EXIF is your friend:

http://regex.info/exif.cgi?imgurl=http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t190/leescooper/DSC06270.jpg

Method is more important than numbers, though... :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

lobotomy said:


> First is a nice capture - A230 doesn't deal with noise well does it! My A200 never goes above ISO400 if I can at all help it!


Yep, noise is an issue and to be honest I'd set at 800 which I won't do again unless I really have to, and as the light got better it really didn't need to be at 800 :wall:

The 2 water shots were took with my 50mm 1.8, at 4000th sec, f5.6. A little work in light room.

The Bulb was took with my kit lens, it was HDR in photomatix and then tweaked in lightroom.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

msherry21 said:


> I love these photo threads. It would be nice to know how people got the shot and what settings they used, I personally love the light bulb shot!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael.


I like the bulb shot as well but may have to re-try it with a clean out of the box bulb as for this I used an old bulb that I give a quick wipe but it was manky on the inside.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice stuff!! and good to see you do your spot healing and dust in lightroom too, I like a quick and simple workflow as well!! The top droplet is superb!


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Great stuff


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys, as always they are appreciated.

Well I did brave the cold and wanted to try a light trail in Durham but the bridge I was wanting to use was a bit wobbly and there were a few people walking over it, I had a wee walk around but couldn't find a good vantage point for the shot I wanted, add into the mix that I didn't have much time before having to pick up the kids so I went and tried some settings on a quiet road for a shot I want to try somewhere else over the next week or so hopefully.

Anyway, here's the test shot.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ Good lead in line in the shot.

I think I would have tried to be more to the right or taken the shot landscape rather than portrait to get the light trails to be more dominant whilst using the kerb as a foreground feature and also taken a shot or two as the light failed to darken the surroundings a step or two (I know you were short of time today)


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Buck.

Light was failing but it's amazing what can be pulled back in lightroom, here's the original shot straight from the camera


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Some nice shots there mate  I really want to try the water droplets, not got around to that yet.


----------

